# just hanging out



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Took some pics the other day and thought I would post one.

Somehow I get lucky with Anems...bought this one from Ken at SUM for $10.

123 by relax142, on Flickr


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

He seems cozy.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Tiny apartment


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice nem!...........


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Picture perfect!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

thats soo cheap! and your clown loves it!


----------

